# مشكلة عند تنفيذ JK flip flop كدائرة إلكترونية



## ولد أبوي (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني أعضاء هذا الصرح الشامخ
أنا طالب في هندسة الحاسب ولدي مشروع في مادة الإلكترونيات وهي تنفيذ ال JK flip flop كدائرة إلكترونية ( أي بالترانزيستورز ) وحاولت فيها مرارا وتكرارا ولكن إكتشفت أني لم أستطع عملها كائرة منطقية حتى أعملها كدائرة إلكترونية 
محاولاتي في المرفقات بواسطة برنامج ملتي سم 
الدائرة الموجودة هي الدائرة الإلكترونية + الدائرة المنطقية
هذه صورة






هذا الملف ( نفسه الموجود بالمرفقات )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=57793&stc=1&d=1274214136

بإنتظاركم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مايو 2010)

معذرة لم أفهم ما وظيفة الجزء بالترانزيستورات والجزء العلوى بالبوابات
بالبوابات ستجد الدائرة فى 74F114
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/50283/FAIRCHILD/74F114.html
أما بالترانزيستور سيكون الأمر أصعب و لكنه غير مستحيل
هذا إن كان القصد أن يكون JK Flip Flop أما لو فقط Flip Flop فهو عادة يصنع بترانزيستورين فقط


----------



## ولد أبوي (19 مايو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> معذرة لم أفهم ما وظيفة الجزء بالترانزيستورات والجزء العلوى بالبوابات
> بالبوابات ستجد الدائرة فى 74F114
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/50283/FAIRCHILD/74F114.html
> أما بالترانزيستور سيكون الأمر أصعب و لكنه غير مستحيل
> هذا إن كان القصد أن يكون JK Flip Flop أما لو فقط Flip Flop فهو عادة يصنع بترانزيستورين فقط


 ما عملته هو دائرة JK كبوابات وكدائرة إلكتورنية ووضعتهما متجاورات حتى أعرف هل النتيجه التي سأحصل عليها صحيحة أم خاطئة 

أنا ما أريدة هو تنفيذ دائرة JK flip flop إلكترونيا أي بإستخدام الترانزيستورز ويمعن إستعمال أي دائرIC جاهزة 

وطبعا ما أريدة هو JK وليس أي flip flop 

شكرا على ردك أخي

بإنتظاركم إخواني


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مايو 2010)

أعلم أنك لا تستخدم متكاملة ولكن JK Flip Flop يتكون من 8 بوابات Nand, Nor و يحتاج Inverter والدائرة فى الرابط الذى وضعته لك كمثال مستخدم و مضمون أنه يعمل
بعد ذلك استبدل كل بوابة بما يكافئها من الثنائيات والترانزيستورات


----------



## فائق حمادي (19 مايو 2010)

*try this*

Dear Student
open the PDF
replace each Gate in circuit 2 by details in circuit 1
Good Luck​


----------



## ولد أبوي (19 مايو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أعلم أنك لا تستخدم متكاملة ولكن jk flip flop يتكون من 8 بوابات nand, nor و يحتاج inverter والدائرة فى الرابط الذى وضعته لك كمثال مستخدم و مضمون أنه يعمل
> بعد ذلك استبدل كل بوابة بما يكافئها من الثنائيات والترانزيستورات


 
أخي أظن أنك تتكلم عن الماستر سليف وهذا لا أريده وإنما أريد الدائرة الأساسية 

لكن هل هنالك مشكلة في الدائرة المنطقية التي وضعتها ؟؟؟

ملاحظة : الدائرة المنطقية الموجودة ليست نفسها التي نفذتها وإنما نفذتها عن طريقة ناند + أند 

شكرا لك أخي 

بإنتظارك


----------



## ولد أبوي (19 مايو 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> dear student
> 
> open the pdf
> replace each gate in circuit 2 by details in circuit 1
> ...


 شكرا أخي

لكن جربت الدائرة المعطاة ولم تعمل للأسف 

أيضا أخي الدائرة المنطقية التي وضعتها أظن بها مشكلة فمن المفترض أن تكون فقط بوابتين ناند يوجد بها 3 مداخل وبوابتين ناند بها مدخلين فقط أليس كذالك 

شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم


----------



## فائق حمادي (19 مايو 2010)

ولد أبوي قال:


> شكرا أخي
> 
> لكن جربت الدائرة المعطاة ولم تعمل للأسف
> 
> ...


It is easy just remove the R and S input for the O/P i.e the optput gates become 2 Input NANAD and the equivalent Transistor circuit will contain only 2 transistors.​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 مايو 2010)

الخطأ فى الدائرة التى وضعتها هى توصيل خرج البوابة لدخلها وهذا لا يستخدم سوى لعمل مذبذبات
الرسم المرفق لحل بسيط و يمكنك زيادة d1,d2 للحصول على nand بأكثر من دخلين كما تريد


----------



## ولد أبوي (20 مايو 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> it is easy just remove the r and s input for the o/p i.e the optput gates become 2 input nanad and the equivalent transistor circuit will contain only 2 transistors.​



آسف عملت خطأ بسيط في المرة السابقة لذلك لم تعمل وجربتها مرة أخرى وعملت الدائرة الإلكترونية 

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## ولد أبوي (20 مايو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الخطأ فى الدائرة التى وضعتها هى توصيل خرج البوابة لدخلها وهذا لا يستخدم سوى لعمل مذبذبات
> الرسم المرفق لحل بسيط و يمكنك زيادة d1,d2 للحصول على nand بأكثر من دخلين كما تريد



أخي ماجد قد تكون الدائرة المنطقية التي وضعتها غير واضحة بسبب تشابك الأسلاك ولكنها هي نفسها الدائرة التي وضعتها لي ولكن المشكلة الكبرى هي أنها لاتعمل وإنما تستمر في إعطائي toggle أي يستمر الضوء في الوميض ولا يثبت عند شيئ معين مهما غيرت في قيم الإدخال والإخراج 

مشكلتي الحقيقية يا إخواني هي في الدائرة المنطقية 

وأريد أن أضيف هل الدوائر التي وضعتموها لي جزاكم الله خيرا تتبع فئة TTL لأن الدكتور لدي شدد علينا بأن نستخدم هذه الفئة لأنها هي الأفضل عند إستخدام ترانزيستور BJT 

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فائق حمادي (20 مايو 2010)

ولد أبوي قال:


> آسف عملت خطأ بسيط في المرة السابقة لذلك لم تعمل وجربتها مرة أخرى وعملت الدائرة الإلكترونية
> 
> شكرا لك أخي


 بالتوفيق و النجاح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 مايو 2010)

هل تعطى Toggle وكلا المدخلين صفر؟
هل تحدث مع البوابات أم مع الترانزيستور؟
الدائرة التى وضعتها كالدائرة التى رسمتها انت و لا اختلاف كبير البوابتان على اليمين SR عادى و البوابتان على اليسار لإضافة Clock و التغذية من الخرج للدخل والذى يمنع استجابة الدائرة إلا فى وضع معين حتى لا تعتمد على زمن التأخير
ضع الدائرة التى عملتها لتحديد العطل


----------



## ولد أبوي (21 مايو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هل تعطى Toggle وكلا المدخلين صفر؟
> هل تحدث مع البوابات أم مع الترانزيستور؟
> الدائرة التى وضعتها كالدائرة التى رسمتها انت و لا اختلاف كبير البوابتان على اليمين SR عادى و البوابتان على اليسار لإضافة Clock و التغذية من الخرج للدخل والذى يمنع استجابة الدائرة إلا فى وضع معين حتى لا تعتمد على زمن التأخير
> ضع الدائرة التى عملتها لتحديد العطل



تعطي toggle في كل حالات J & K مهما وضعت قيم J & K يستمر في إعطائك toggle ( طبعا Q & Q' متساويات أي إما جميعهم 1 أو جميعهم 0 ومن المفترض أن يكونوا متعاكسين ؟؟ ) ما أعرفه أنا أن هذه الدائرة لا تعطيك toggle إلا عندما يكون J & K يساوي 1 

طبعا حديثي عن البوابات فالترانزيستور دائما يعطي 0 لا أعلم لماذا 

لم أفهم قصدك أي دائرة أضع فكل ما لدي وضعته في الصورة ؟؟؟

شكرا لتواصلك أخي


----------



## ولد أبوي (21 مايو 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> بالتوفيق و النجاح



وإياك يارب 

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 مايو 2010)

ولد أبوي قال:


> تعطي toggle في كل حالات J & K مهما وضعت قيم J & K يستمر في إعطائك toggle ( طبعا Q & Q' متساويات أي إما جميعهم 1 أو جميعهم 0 ومن المفترض أن يكونوا متعاكسين ؟؟ ) ما أعرفه أنا أن هذه الدائرة لا تعطيك toggle إلا عندما يكون J & K يساوي 1


Toggel تعنى ان يكون 10 ثم يصبح 01 ثم يصبح 10 وهكذا لا أن يكونا متساويين


> طبعا حديثي عن البوابات فالترانزيستور دائما يعطي 0 لا أعلم لماذا
> لم أفهم قصدك أي دائرة أضع فكل ما لدي وضعته في الصورة ؟؟؟
> شكرا لتواصلك أخي


 الدائرة التى وضعتها أولا بها خطأ فى توصيل خرج البوابة بمدخلها وهذا يفسر تساوى الخرجين


----------



## ولد أبوي (21 مايو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> Toggel تعنى ان يكون 10 ثم يصبح 01 ثم يصبح 10 وهكذا لا أن يكونا متساويين
> 
> الدائرة التى وضعتها أولا بها خطأ فى توصيل خرج البوابة بمدخلها وهذا يفسر تساوى الخرجين



صدقت أخي خانني التعبير فليس هذا هو المعنى الحقيقي لتوقل فقد كنت أظنها في البداية هكذا ولكن عندما أوقفها في المنتصف أجد كل اللمبتين إما تضيئ أو تنطفئ جميعها 

أخي وضعت لك فيديو في المرفقات يوضح لك الدائرة أثناء عملها حتى ترى بنفسك علما بأن هنالك بعض الأماكن قد تبدوا غير موصولة وكأن السلك غير موصول ولكنها حقيقة موصولة فلا تقلق بشأنها 

شكرا لتواصلك وآسف على الإزعاج


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 مايو 2010)

اخى معذرة أعلم أن JK يجب أن يكون Master Slave و هذه الدائرة لم أكن مقتنعا بها و لكنى وجدتها أيضا فى بعض المواقع ، لكن عند التحقق ستجد فعلا عندما تكون Clock=1 و كلا J=K=1 يعتمد أداء الدائرة أساسا عن التأخير فى الناند الأولى ذات 3 دخل ولهذا دوما JK يكون Master Slave لأن كل منهما يتأثر بجزء من Clock ولا يعملان معا


----------

